# Who has a master electric shut off switch?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Was wondering how many of you have installed a master shut off switch for all electric in your tractor? 
Doing one in JCB. I've got a draw somewhere I can't find. Even my new batteries were dead after a few weeks. 
Switch looks very easy.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Also helps deter theft if you kinda hide the switch.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Somewhere it seems like I've seen one that locked.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Two of our tractors have them - nice peace of mind for electrical fires on tractors with butchered wiring.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Do you leave things plugged into your DC outlet? I used to leave spot lights plugged in out of convenience and it would recharge the light's battery, effectively draining the one on the vehicle. You might also have a frayed wire grounding out. Check and make sure alternator is good and connections are satisfactory. A lock out switch is pretty much a guarantee to stop a drain unless the alternator is failing.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Not on my tractors, but my dually does and it's a lockable type....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Threw the voltmeter on and I'm putting out around 12.7. Acceptable, but I think 13.5 would be better. 
I don't think the alternator is the problem. Seems like something is drawing while she's sitting.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Alt is low, maybe a diode in rectifier. My mf had a bad alternator and it kept draining the battery. It would charge it up while running then drain it down while parked.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

To test & find the draw......

remove the + battery cable & connect a 12v test light between the battery & cable, it will light up, leave the switch off when testing..

Find the fuse panel, start pulling a fuse one at the time, when the light goes out that is the system circuit that is drawing power...

Chris


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes I was going to begin that process and then it stuck me that the master switch might be a good idea for security, too.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

12.7 volts is what good fresh batteries should have alternator should be putting out 13 to 14 volts . I just installed two new alternators on two tractors both where putting out 13.7 volts . If it was mine I would take alternator to be bench tested at some auto parts store .


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I have several pieces of equipment with the switches, as do all of the fire departments rigs. Easy install on the main ground and if used regularly it should double battery life. Keep in mind most of todays equipment has a draw, mainly if it has some type of security but the ECM may pull some juice as well.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> Alt is low, maybe a diode in rectifier. My mf had a bad alternator and it kept draining the battery. It would charge it up while running then drain it down while parked.


I think I'm going to put that alternator in after all. I have one sitting on the shelf. Its an easy in/out


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

JD,
Make sure to check the entire charging system, alternator, rectifier and the regulator, 
A good true RMS meter will go a long way in helping trace the issue, if it is in fact the charging system.

Brother in law had a battery on a ford 5000 blow up on him this summer because the regulator went south, Well more like north, He was limping along with very little charging for a few weeks, then on a hot day he got off the tractor to open a gate, turned around and BAM. The battery blew up because of the reg over charging. Fortunately he was off the tractor and close to the kitchen to get some backing soda. 
Long story short, putting in a shut off sounds like a band aid on internal surgery.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Knew a guy that put a master disconnect on a JD crawler. Seems they were logging on a hillside and killed it. Hit the starter and it didn't fire because the fuel level was low and the slope steep enough he had sucked air. Let go of the key and the starter kept going. Couldn't get a battery connection loose, run to the truck, grab a wrench, back up the hill... Rebuilt the starter, added fuel, bled the system, and no go. He installed the switch when the injection pump was off to be rebuilt.


----------

